# 30" skinny silverbacks vs 28 ol2s skinny



## nickjames (Feb 11, 2012)

Cant decide to put 30s on for the ground clearance or 28 ol2s to clean out better and not dig as bad as silverbacks. Any opinions? :34:


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Id defenentily do the 28 ol2s


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Not even much GC difference, the 30" backs run short.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I"d go read the threads about the differences between laws and backs... in the tires/rim section


----------

